# Stock market after Trump victory



## Alexis John

Warren Buffett doesn’t see a shift in market direction, despite the stunning victory of Donald Trump in the U.S. presidential election. And this prediction from the world’s most successful income investor came after he sharply criticized the Republican candidate for his economic policies.

“The stock market will be higher 10, 20 and 30 years from now and it would have been with Hillary [Clinton] and it will be with Trump,” Buffett said in an interview with CNN. 

For Warren Buffett, Trump’s protectionist trade policies still pose a threat for U.S. growth, as the “Oracle of Omaha”r predicts both China and Mexico may retaliate if Trump pursues his trade agenda. Despite this warning, Buffett doesn’t see these policies “would cause a recession” in the U.S.

Thats a breather for scared investors I guess.

Any Views Anyone??


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Alexis John said:


> Warren Buffett doesn’t see a shift in market direction, despite the stunning victory of Donald Trump in the U.S. presidential election. And this prediction from the world’s most successful income investor came after he sharply criticized the Republican candidate for his economic policies.
> 
> “The stock market will be higher 10, 20 and 30 years from now and it would have been with Hillary [Clinton] and it will be with Trump,” Buffett said in an interview with CNN.
> 
> For Warren Buffett, Trump’s protectionist trade policies still pose a threat for U.S. growth, as the “Oracle of Omaha”r predicts both China and Mexico may retaliate if Trump pursues his trade agenda. Despite this warning, Buffett doesn’t see these policies “would cause a recession” in the U.S.
> 
> Thats a breather for scared investors I guess.
> 
> Any Views Anyone??



Buffet is a true Capitalist even though he claims to  supportthe Democrats ideas.
 Consider this- 
Buffet bought $5 billion worth of Bank of America in 2011. It's worth over $13 billion today when you add the $300 million yearly dividend.





So The Oracle of Omaha has made Billions while 10s of thousand have lost their job at BoA-


 

You love this guy liberals? He made over $8 billion while over 50,000 lost their jobs.


----------



## william the wie

Buffett's major problem is that he became the de facto successor fund to Graham-Newman the most successful investment firm ever. (Beat the Dow 4 to 1 1926-56.) He was friends with the Graham family, not just his mentor Benjamin Graham of Graham-Newman. So after looking around a bit the vast majority of Graham-Newman investors moved their money into what would become Berkshire Hathaway. Even with direct investment and owning insurance companies to provide below market leverage Buffet has never come close to Graham's average and it is only recently that he has had the team needed to do the mass firings that improve the bottom line.


----------



## Mr. H.

The market is unchanged because interest rates are essentially unchanged. For this economy to actually grow (as opposed to the last 8 years), interest rates are going to have to double or treble.


----------



## Alexis John

Warren Buffet’s portfolio consists of 44 publicly traded companies. The vast majority of them (32) provide dividends, a number of which provide annual dividends in excess of four percent. Below is a list of the 10 highest-paying dividend stocks in Warren Buffet’s portfolio.

Some of the stocks he has invested in looks Trump-proof as well like:
*International Business Machines Corp.*
*Wells Fargo & Company*
*The Coca-Cola Company*
*Procter & Gamble Company*
These look like a good stocks for 2017.
Source: Warren Buffett dividend stocks
*
*


----------



## Damian

Facebook's ($FB) founder Mark Zuckerberg's net worth have stumbled $3.7 Billion four days _after _Trump's victorious Election win. I can only adamantly state...it was due to the pre- "fake news" dilemma, huh?


----------



## Alexis John

Trump has promised tax relief for partnerships and small businesses. Under the Trump plan, the number of individual income tax brackets will be whittled down from seven to three. Corporate taxes will fall from 35% to 15%, which Trump promises will spark a wave of innovation, job creation, and new business investment.
Donald Trump could trigger the largest wave of dividends and buybacks in American history. And Apple stock could be the biggest winner.

Last quarter, the tech giant reported that it now had $237.6 billion in cash, of which $216.0 billion is held overseas. Assuming Trump’s repatriation holiday rate were to prevail, Apple would be able to clear up to $194.4 billion if the company brought its money back to the United States. 
AAPL stock wouldn’t be the only winner.* Microsoft Corporation* (NASDAQ:MSFT) has nearly $110.0 billion in cash stashed overseas. A Trump holiday would allow the software giant to repatriate nearly $99.0 billion after taxes.


----------



## william the wie

Alexis John said:


> Trump has promised tax relief for partnerships and small businesses. Under the Trump plan, the number of individual income tax brackets will be whittled down from seven to three. Corporate taxes will fall from 35% to 15%, which Trump promises will spark a wave of innovation, job creation, and new business investment.
> Donald Trump could trigger the largest wave of dividends and buybacks in American history. And Apple stock could be the biggest winner.
> 
> Last quarter, the tech giant reported that it now had $237.6 billion in cash, of which $216.0 billion is held overseas. Assuming Trump’s repatriation holiday rate were to prevail, Apple would be able to clear up to $194.4 billion if the company brought its money back to the United States.
> AAPL stock wouldn’t be the only winner.* Microsoft Corporation* (NASDAQ:MSFT) has nearly $110.0 billion in cash stashed overseas. A Trump holiday would allow the software giant to repatriate nearly $99.0 billion after taxes.



Both companies are borrowing money to pay dividends on their overseas earnings so there are a lot of revenue streams to look at.


----------



## yiostheoy

Alexis John said:


> Warren Buffett doesn’t see a shift in market direction, despite the stunning victory of Donald Trump in the U.S. presidential election. And this prediction from the world’s most successful income investor came after he sharply criticized the Republican candidate for his economic policies.
> 
> “The stock market will be higher 10, 20 and 30 years from now and it would have been with Hillary [Clinton] and it will be with Trump,” Buffett said in an interview with CNN.
> 
> For Warren Buffett, Trump’s protectionist trade policies still pose a threat for U.S. growth, as the “Oracle of Omaha”r predicts both China and Mexico may retaliate if Trump pursues his trade agenda. Despite this warning, Buffett doesn’t see these policies “would cause a recession” in the U.S.
> 
> Thats a breather for scared investors I guess.
> 
> Any Views Anyone??


Nobody seems to worry much about the long term.

They are always worried about the short term however.

In the short term NBR on PBS reported today that they expect small and mid cap stocks to outperform large cap stocks in 2017.

This is because the USD is expected to strengthen under Trump and therefore sales of large cap's products will decline internationally.  Ergo their profits will go down.


----------



## william the wie

Sounds right to me.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Gwendenb said:


> Trump has promised tax relief for partnerships and small businesses. Under the Trump plan, the number of individual income tax brackets will be whittled down from seven to three. Corporate taxes will fall from 35% to 15%, which Trump promises will spark a wave of innovation, job creation, and new business investment.
> 
> “The wealthy are going to create tremendous jobs. They’re going to expand their companies,” Trump promised on the campaign trail, predicting that his plan will employ millions of Americans.



...and, yet, the only income that is taxable to a corporation is net profit AFTER expenses, including those expenses for innovation, job creation, and new business investment, so one has to wonder what is stopping corporations from investing in those things now. In fact, the tax that they will save for investing in these things in the future will be less than the tax they save by investing in them now. All this means,. of course, is that Donald is all smoke and mirrors. But, of course, thinking people already know that.


----------



## Moonglow

Alexis John said:


> Warren Buffett doesn’t see a shift in market direction, despite the stunning victory of Donald Trump in the U.S. presidential election. And this prediction from the world’s most successful income investor came after he sharply criticized the Republican candidate for his economic policies.
> 
> “The stock market will be higher 10, 20 and 30 years from now and it would have been with Hillary [Clinton] and it will be with Trump,” Buffett said in an interview with CNN.
> 
> For Warren Buffett, Trump’s protectionist trade policies still pose a threat for U.S. growth, as the “Oracle of Omaha”r predicts both China and Mexico may retaliate if Trump pursues his trade agenda. Despite this warning, Buffett doesn’t see these policies “would cause a recession” in the U.S.
> 
> Thats a breather for scared investors I guess.
> 
> Any Views Anyone??


Stock market rally died, and is falling back under 20k....What happened?


----------



## DavidMama

*What President-elect Trump means for the stock, bond, other markets*

Donald Trump is the nation’s president-elect. Wall Street investors have let that stunning outcome of the U.S. race for the highest seat in the land wash over it for all of about two seconds before wagering broadly that there may still be money to be made. Stock markets have mostly soared, with the Dow Jones Industrial Average DJIA, -0.03%  touching record closes and the S&P 500 SPX, +0.06%  and the Nasdaq Composite Index COMP, -0.11%  touching their own recently.

*Warren Buffett purchased $12 billion of stock since Trump election victory*

Billionaire investor Warren Buffett revealed he beefed up his stock portfolio at Berkshire Hathaway after Donald Trump's election win.
In an interview with talk show host Charlie Rose that aired Friday, Buffett said, "We've, net, bought $12 billion of common stocks since the election."

Buffett added it was "in large part" his decision.

The Omaha, Nebraska-based conglomerate owned $102.5 billion of equities as of Sept. 30, excluding its stake in Kraft Heinz, according to a regulatory filing.
Stocks and Treasury yields jumped in the wake of Trump's victory, amid the prospects for looser regulations in certain sectors, lower tax rates and fiscal stimulus. The rally has waned recently as investors evaluated the president's executive order that barred entry of certain nationals into the U.S.


----------



## Meister

Moonglow said:


> Alexis John said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warren Buffett doesn’t see a shift in market direction, despite the stunning victory of Donald Trump in the U.S. presidential election. And this prediction from the world’s most successful income investor came after he sharply criticized the Republican candidate for his economic policies.
> 
> “The stock market will be higher 10, 20 and 30 years from now and it would have been with Hillary [Clinton] and it will be with Trump,” Buffett said in an interview with CNN.
> 
> For Warren Buffett, Trump’s protectionist trade policies still pose a threat for U.S. growth, as the “Oracle of Omaha”r predicts both China and Mexico may retaliate if Trump pursues his trade agenda. Despite this warning, Buffett doesn’t see these policies “would cause a recession” in the U.S.
> 
> Thats a breather for scared investors I guess.
> 
> Any Views Anyone??
> 
> 
> 
> Stock market rally died, and is falling back under 20k....What happened?
Click to expand...

Seen the stock market today?  hmmmmm?


----------



## OnePercenter

Meister said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis John said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warren Buffett doesn’t see a shift in market direction, despite the stunning victory of Donald Trump in the U.S. presidential election. And this prediction from the world’s most successful income investor came after he sharply criticized the Republican candidate for his economic policies.
> 
> “The stock market will be higher 10, 20 and 30 years from now and it would have been with Hillary [Clinton] and it will be with Trump,” Buffett said in an interview with CNN.
> 
> For Warren Buffett, Trump’s protectionist trade policies still pose a threat for U.S. growth, as the “Oracle of Omaha”r predicts both China and Mexico may retaliate if Trump pursues his trade agenda. Despite this warning, Buffett doesn’t see these policies “would cause a recession” in the U.S.
> 
> Thats a breather for scared investors I guess.
> 
> Any Views Anyone??
> 
> 
> 
> Stock market rally died, and is falling back under 20k....What happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seen the stock market today?  hmmmmm?
Click to expand...


Someone once said: 'There's nothing rational about stocks. It's all about insider trading and data manipulation for the wolves and emotional decisions by the sheep.'


----------



## Meister

OnePercenter said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis John said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warren Buffett doesn’t see a shift in market direction, despite the stunning victory of Donald Trump in the U.S. presidential election. And this prediction from the world’s most successful income investor came after he sharply criticized the Republican candidate for his economic policies.
> 
> “The stock market will be higher 10, 20 and 30 years from now and it would have been with Hillary [Clinton] and it will be with Trump,” Buffett said in an interview with CNN.
> 
> For Warren Buffett, Trump’s protectionist trade policies still pose a threat for U.S. growth, as the “Oracle of Omaha”r predicts both China and Mexico may retaliate if Trump pursues his trade agenda. Despite this warning, Buffett doesn’t see these policies “would cause a recession” in the U.S.
> 
> Thats a breather for scared investors I guess.
> 
> Any Views Anyone??
> 
> 
> 
> Stock market rally died, and is falling back under 20k....What happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seen the stock market today?  hmmmmm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone once said: 'There's nothing rational about stocks. It's all about insider trading and data manipulation for the wolves and emotional decisions by the sheep.'
Click to expand...

Then you need to invest in a savings account from your bank.  I feel much different and have done nicely.


----------



## chrishaiden66

all stocks are rising after trump.. even penny stocks are also on growth now


----------



## william the wie

Sounds good to me but I stick to the three S&P indices when I screen for undervalued shares. Also I rarely check my accounts more than twice a week.


----------



## Muhammed

The stock market is in a bubble and lot of people are going to get screwed when it bursts.


----------



## william the wie

It depends on your timeline and Yield. CHK pays me about 12% in option premiums + the dividend yield is nice too but not as much. Another 20% decline with those returns enhanced would not bother me.


----------



## Picaro

I rarely look at stocks, no way to tell what they're really worth, and the stock market is no indicator of anything to do with the economy. I will gamble a little with options and futures once in a while, that's about it. I don't lie to myself about it being 'investing', and don't get why anybody would claim stick market betting is.


----------



## Picaro

Meister said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis John said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warren Buffett doesn’t see a shift in market direction, despite the stunning victory of Donald Trump in the U.S. presidential election. And this prediction from the world’s most successful income investor came after he sharply criticized the Republican candidate for his economic policies.
> 
> “The stock market will be higher 10, 20 and 30 years from now and it would have been with Hillary [Clinton] and it will be with Trump,” Buffett said in an interview with CNN.
> 
> For Warren Buffett, Trump’s protectionist trade policies still pose a threat for U.S. growth, as the “Oracle of Omaha”r predicts both China and Mexico may retaliate if Trump pursues his trade agenda. Despite this warning, Buffett doesn’t see these policies “would cause a recession” in the U.S.
> 
> Thats a breather for scared investors I guess.
> 
> Any Views Anyone??
> 
> 
> 
> Stock market rally died, and is falling back under 20k....What happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seen the stock market today?  hmmmmm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone once said: 'There's nothing rational about stocks. It's all about insider trading and data manipulation for the wolves and emotional decisions by the sheep.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you need to invest in a savings account from your bank.  I feel much different and have done nicely.
Click to expand...


Yes, it's amazing; hardly anybody on the innernetz ever loses money in the markets; who needs Buffet when we have all these market geniuses on these message boards? Their trading records are 100% right all the time, while Buffet loses money occasionally.


----------



## william the wie

Picaro said:


> I rarely look at stocks, no way to tell what they're really worth, and the stock market is no indicator of anything to do with the economy. I will gamble a little with options and futures once in a while, that's about it. I don't lie to myself about it being 'investing', and don't get why anybody would claim stick market betting is.


I disagree, investing is about safety of yield. What is usually called investing ain't.

If you are not talking about yield, you are not talking about investing you are talking about speculation.


----------



## Picaro

william the wie said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I rarely look at stocks, no way to tell what they're really worth, and the stock market is no indicator of anything to do with the economy. I will gamble a little with options and futures once in a while, that's about it. I don't lie to myself about it being 'investing', and don't get why anybody would claim stick market betting is.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, investing is about safety of yield. What is usually called investing ain't.
> 
> If you are not talking about yield, you are not talking about investing you are talking about speculation.
Click to expand...


Yield on what?


----------



## william the wie

Dividend yield, option premium yield and what not depending on what you are investing in you can't compound your income flow if you aren't getting income.


----------



## Meister

Picaro said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis John said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warren Buffett doesn’t see a shift in market direction, despite the stunning victory of Donald Trump in the U.S. presidential election. And this prediction from the world’s most successful income investor came after he sharply criticized the Republican candidate for his economic policies.
> 
> “The stock market will be higher 10, 20 and 30 years from now and it would have been with Hillary [Clinton] and it will be with Trump,” Buffett said in an interview with CNN.
> 
> For Warren Buffett, Trump’s protectionist trade policies still pose a threat for U.S. growth, as the “Oracle of Omaha”r predicts both China and Mexico may retaliate if Trump pursues his trade agenda. Despite this warning, Buffett doesn’t see these policies “would cause a recession” in the U.S.
> 
> Thats a breather for scared investors I guess.
> 
> Any Views Anyone??
> 
> 
> 
> Stock market rally died, and is falling back under 20k....What happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seen the stock market today?  hmmmmm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone once said: 'There's nothing rational about stocks. It's all about insider trading and data manipulation for the wolves and emotional decisions by the sheep.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you need to invest in a savings account from your bank.  I feel much different and have done nicely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it's amazing; hardly anybody on the innernetz ever loses money in the markets; who needs Buffet when we have all these market geniuses on these message boards? Their trading records are 100% right all the time, while Buffet loses money occasionally.
Click to expand...

Project much??????   I said I have done nicely.  But, carry on with your with your pathetic mantra, sonny.


----------



## Picaro

Meister said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stock market rally died, and is falling back under 20k....What happened?
> 
> 
> 
> Seen the stock market today?  hmmmmm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone once said: 'There's nothing rational about stocks. It's all about insider trading and data manipulation for the wolves and emotional decisions by the sheep.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you need to invest in a savings account from your bank.  I feel much different and have done nicely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it's amazing; hardly anybody on the innernetz ever loses money in the markets; who needs Buffet when we have all these market geniuses on these message boards? Their trading records are 100% right all the time, while Buffet loses money occasionally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much??????   I said I have done nicely.  But, carry on with your with your pathetic mantra, sonny.
Click to expand...


Yes, everybody on the innernetz claims they're 'doing great'. I invest in real equities, not lottery tickets, so I do better than nice. I'm more interested in preserving what I already have and keeping up with real inflation, as opposed to the junk numbers the Fed and Treasury put out; for that you need to watch the JApanese and Singapore markets, as they use their own far more realistic methods to calculate U.S. inflation. If I see anything worth gambling on in the markets, I look to see if anybody is writing options on it and how much they are first; if there aren't any I don't bother. Election years are the best times, and I haven't seen a decent buy on stocks since Bush vs Gore.


----------



## Meister

Picaro said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seen the stock market today?  hmmmmm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone once said: 'There's nothing rational about stocks. It's all about insider trading and data manipulation for the wolves and emotional decisions by the sheep.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you need to invest in a savings account from your bank.  I feel much different and have done nicely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it's amazing; hardly anybody on the innernetz ever loses money in the markets; who needs Buffet when we have all these market geniuses on these message boards? Their trading records are 100% right all the time, while Buffet loses money occasionally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much??????   I said I have done nicely.  But, carry on with your with your pathetic mantra, sonny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, everybody on the innernetz claims they're 'doing great'. I invest in real equities, not lottery tickets, so I do better than nice. I'm more interested in preserving what I already have and keeping up with real inflation, as opposed to the junk numbers the Fed and Treasury put out; for that you need to watch the JApanese and Singapore markets, as they use their own far more realistic methods to calculate U.S. inflation. If I see anything worth gambling on in the markets, I look to see if anybody is writing options on it and how much they are first; if there aren't any I don't bother. Election years are the best times, and I haven't seen a decent buy on stocks since Bush vs Gore.
Click to expand...

So stocks weren't a good buy when we were coming out of the recession?  I see....
There are a lot of stocks that can be good buys if you do your due diligence.
My goals are being met with my investments that I have.  Just sayin......


----------



## Rocko

BuckToothMoron said:


> Alexis John said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warren Buffett doesn’t see a shift in market direction, despite the stunning victory of Donald Trump in the U.S. presidential election. And this prediction from the world’s most successful income investor came after he sharply criticized the Republican candidate for his economic policies.
> 
> “The stock market will be higher 10, 20 and 30 years from now and it would have been with Hillary [Clinton] and it will be with Trump,” Buffett said in an interview with CNN.
> 
> For Warren Buffett, Trump’s protectionist trade policies still pose a threat for U.S. growth, as the “Oracle of Omaha”r predicts both China and Mexico may retaliate if Trump pursues his trade agenda. Despite this warning, Buffett doesn’t see these policies “would cause a recession” in the U.S.
> 
> Thats a breather for scared investors I guess.
> 
> Any Views Anyone??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buffet is a true Capitalist even though he claims to  supportthe Democrats ideas.
> Consider this-
> Buffet bought $5 billion worth of Bank of America in 2011. It's worth over $13 billion today when you add the $300 million yearly dividend.
> View attachment 100159
> 
> So The Oracle of Omaha has made Billions while 10s of thousand have lost their job at BoA-
> View attachment 100160
> 
> You love this guy liberals? He made over $8 billion while over 50,000 lost their jobs.
Click to expand...


Buffet also brought all of his Bank of America shares at a discount to the market. Banks are complicated investments. It was the first time he's ever invested in banking stocks in his career.


----------



## MarathonMike

I recall multiple pundits before the election claiming "the markets hate uncertainty and therefore a Trump upset would be disastrous". What happened to that prediction? Why have the markets gone straight up since Trump was elected? Is this pure expectation on corporate tax reduction?


----------



## Picaro

Rocko said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis John said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warren Buffett doesn’t see a shift in market direction, despite the stunning victory of Donald Trump in the U.S. presidential election. And this prediction from the world’s most successful income investor came after he sharply criticized the Republican candidate for his economic policies.
> 
> “The stock market will be higher 10, 20 and 30 years from now and it would have been with Hillary [Clinton] and it will be with Trump,” Buffett said in an interview with CNN.
> 
> For Warren Buffett, Trump’s protectionist trade policies still pose a threat for U.S. growth, as the “Oracle of Omaha”r predicts both China and Mexico may retaliate if Trump pursues his trade agenda. Despite this warning, Buffett doesn’t see these policies “would cause a recession” in the U.S.
> 
> Thats a breather for scared investors I guess.
> 
> Any Views Anyone??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buffet is a true Capitalist even though he claims to  supportthe Democrats ideas.
> Consider this-
> Buffet bought $5 billion worth of Bank of America in 2011. It's worth over $13 billion today when you add the $300 million yearly dividend.
> View attachment 100159
> 
> So The Oracle of Omaha has made Billions while 10s of thousand have lost their job at BoA-
> View attachment 100160
> 
> You love this guy liberals? He made over $8 billion while over 50,000 lost their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Buffet also brought all of his Bank of America shares at a discount to the market. Banks are complicated investments. It was the first time he's ever invested in banking stocks in his career.
Click to expand...


I read somewhere he was recently dumping bank stocks. Don't recall if it was from all his bank stock or just certain ones. He probably does both at the same time, just to keep people guessing about what he wants to do so they don't drive up prices of what he really wants to buy or crash stocks he wants to get rid of.


----------



## Picaro

MarathonMike said:


> I recall multiple pundits before the election claiming "the markets hate uncertainty and therefore a Trump upset would be disastrous". What happened to that prediction? Why have the markets gone straight up since Trump was elected? Is this pure expectation on corporate tax reduction?



They didn't look too great last Friday. I see a handful of stocks driving up indexes, and others driving them back down. Same old same old. Retail still tanking; no customers, no discretionary income increases to drive a real economy with.


----------



## Picaro

Meister said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone once said: 'There's nothing rational about stocks. It's all about insider trading and data manipulation for the wolves and emotional decisions by the sheep.'
> 
> 
> 
> Then you need to invest in a savings account from your bank.  I feel much different and have done nicely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it's amazing; hardly anybody on the innernetz ever loses money in the markets; who needs Buffet when we have all these market geniuses on these message boards? Their trading records are 100% right all the time, while Buffet loses money occasionally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much??????   I said I have done nicely.  But, carry on with your with your pathetic mantra, sonny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, everybody on the innernetz claims they're 'doing great'. I invest in real equities, not lottery tickets, so I do better than nice. I'm more interested in preserving what I already have and keeping up with real inflation, as opposed to the junk numbers the Fed and Treasury put out; for that you need to watch the JApanese and Singapore markets, as they use their own far more realistic methods to calculate U.S. inflation. If I see anything worth gambling on in the markets, I look to see if anybody is writing options on it and how much they are first; if there aren't any I don't bother. Election years are the best times, and I haven't seen a decent buy on stocks since Bush vs Gore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So stocks weren't a good buy when we were coming out of the recession?  I see....
> There are a lot of stocks that can be good buys if you do your due diligence.
> My goals are being met with my investments that I have.  Just sayin......
Click to expand...


Some do get lucky, never said they don't; I just do my gambling in Vegas or Reno. It's more fun than poring over fake numbers in tout sheets and doing the numerology thing. Horse track bettors do that a lot, too.


----------



## Picaro

william the wie said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I rarely look at stocks, no way to tell what they're really worth, and the stock market is no indicator of anything to do with the economy. I will gamble a little with options and futures once in a while, that's about it. I don't lie to myself about it being 'investing', and don't get why anybody would claim stick market betting is.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, investing is about safety of yield. What is usually called investing ain't.
> 
> If you are not talking about yield, you are not talking about investing you are talking about speculation.
Click to expand...


I get 'yields' better than most of the 'geniuses' operating hedge funds by doing absolutely nothing at all re stock markets since the summer of 1999.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Picaro said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis John said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warren Buffett doesn’t see a shift in market direction, despite the stunning victory of Donald Trump in the U.S. presidential election. And this prediction from the world’s most successful income investor came after he sharply criticized the Republican candidate for his economic policies.
> 
> “The stock market will be higher 10, 20 and 30 years from now and it would have been with Hillary [Clinton] and it will be with Trump,” Buffett said in an interview with CNN.
> 
> For Warren Buffett, Trump’s protectionist trade policies still pose a threat for U.S. growth, as the “Oracle of Omaha”r predicts both China and Mexico may retaliate if Trump pursues his trade agenda. Despite this warning, Buffett doesn’t see these policies “would cause a recession” in the U.S.
> 
> Thats a breather for scared investors I guess.
> 
> Any Views Anyone??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buffet is a true Capitalist even though he claims to  supportthe Democrats ideas.
> Consider this-
> Buffet bought $5 billion worth of Bank of America in 2011. It's worth over $13 billion today when you add the $300 million yearly dividend.
> View attachment 100159
> 
> So The Oracle of Omaha has made Billions while 10s of thousand have lost their job at BoA-
> View attachment 100160
> 
> You love this guy liberals? He made over $8 billion while over 50,000 lost their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Buffet also brought all of his Bank of America shares at a discount to the market. Banks are complicated investments. It was the first time he's ever invested in banking stocks in his career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read somewhere he was recently dumping bank stocks. Don't recall if it was from all his bank stock or just certain ones. He probably does both at the same time, just to keep people guessing about what he wants to do so they don't drive up prices of what he really wants to buy or crash stocks he wants to get rid of.
Click to expand...


Buffet


Picaro said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis John said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warren Buffett doesn’t see a shift in market direction, despite the stunning victory of Donald Trump in the U.S. presidential election. And this prediction from the world’s most successful income investor came after he sharply criticized the Republican candidate for his economic policies.
> 
> “The stock market will be higher 10, 20 and 30 years from now and it would have been with Hillary [Clinton] and it will be with Trump,” Buffett said in an interview with CNN.
> 
> For Warren Buffett, Trump’s protectionist trade policies still pose a threat for U.S. growth, as the “Oracle of Omaha”r predicts both China and Mexico may retaliate if Trump pursues his trade agenda. Despite this warning, Buffett doesn’t see these policies “would cause a recession” in the U.S.
> 
> Thats a breather for scared investors I guess.
> 
> Any Views Anyone??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buffet is a true Capitalist even though he claims to  supportthe Democrats ideas.
> Consider this-
> Buffet bought $5 billion worth of Bank of America in 2011. It's worth over $13 billion today when you add the $300 million yearly dividend.
> View attachment 100159
> 
> So The Oracle of Omaha has made Billions while 10s of thousand have lost their job at BoA-
> View attachment 100160
> 
> You love this guy liberals? He made over $8 billion while over 50,000 lost their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Buffet also brought all of his Bank of America shares at a discount to the market. Banks are complicated investments. It was the first time he's ever invested in banking stocks in his career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read somewhere he was recently dumping bank stocks. Don't recall if it was from all his bank stock or just certain ones. He probably does both at the same time, just to keep people guessing about what he wants to do so they don't drive up prices of what he really wants to buy or crash stocks he wants to get rid of.
Click to expand...


Buffet does not make money on stocks by buying them on the open market like you or I do, so it's unlikely he would be concerned about a price run up. He buys extremely large blocks at negotiated prices.


----------



## Picaro

BuckToothMoron said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis John said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warren Buffett doesn’t see a shift in market direction, despite the stunning victory of Donald Trump in the U.S. presidential election. And this prediction from the world’s most successful income investor came after he sharply criticized the Republican candidate for his economic policies.
> 
> “The stock market will be higher 10, 20 and 30 years from now and it would have been with Hillary [Clinton] and it will be with Trump,” Buffett said in an interview with CNN.
> 
> For Warren Buffett, Trump’s protectionist trade policies still pose a threat for U.S. growth, as the “Oracle of Omaha”r predicts both China and Mexico may retaliate if Trump pursues his trade agenda. Despite this warning, Buffett doesn’t see these policies “would cause a recession” in the U.S.
> 
> Thats a breather for scared investors I guess.
> 
> Any Views Anyone??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buffet is a true Capitalist even though he claims to  supportthe Democrats ideas.
> Consider this-
> Buffet bought $5 billion worth of Bank of America in 2011. It's worth over $13 billion today when you add the $300 million yearly dividend.
> View attachment 100159
> 
> So The Oracle of Omaha has made Billions while 10s of thousand have lost their job at BoA-
> View attachment 100160
> 
> You love this guy liberals? He made over $8 billion while over 50,000 lost their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Buffet also brought all of his Bank of America shares at a discount to the market. Banks are complicated investments. It was the first time he's ever invested in banking stocks in his career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read somewhere he was recently dumping bank stocks. Don't recall if it was from all his bank stock or just certain ones. He probably does both at the same time, just to keep people guessing about what he wants to do so they don't drive up prices of what he really wants to buy or crash stocks he wants to get rid of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Buffet
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis John said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warren Buffett doesn’t see a shift in market direction, despite the stunning victory of Donald Trump in the U.S. presidential election. And this prediction from the world’s most successful income investor came after he sharply criticized the Republican candidate for his economic policies.
> 
> “The stock market will be higher 10, 20 and 30 years from now and it would have been with Hillary [Clinton] and it will be with Trump,” Buffett said in an interview with CNN.
> 
> For Warren Buffett, Trump’s protectionist trade policies still pose a threat for U.S. growth, as the “Oracle of Omaha”r predicts both China and Mexico may retaliate if Trump pursues his trade agenda. Despite this warning, Buffett doesn’t see these policies “would cause a recession” in the U.S.
> 
> Thats a breather for scared investors I guess.
> 
> Any Views Anyone??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Buffet is a true Capitalist even though he claims to  supportthe Democrats ideas.
> Consider this-
> Buffet bought $5 billion worth of Bank of America in 2011. It's worth over $13 billion today when you add the $300 million yearly dividend.
> View attachment 100159
> 
> So The Oracle of Omaha has made Billions while 10s of thousand have lost their job at BoA-
> View attachment 100160
> 
> You love this guy liberals? He made over $8 billion while over 50,000 lost their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Buffet also brought all of his Bank of America shares at a discount to the market. Banks are complicated investments. It was the first time he's ever invested in banking stocks in his career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read somewhere he was recently dumping bank stocks. Don't recall if it was from all his bank stock or just certain ones. He probably does both at the same time, just to keep people guessing about what he wants to do so they don't drive up prices of what he really wants to buy or crash stocks he wants to get rid of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Buffet does not make money on stocks by buying them on the open market like you or I do, so it's unlikely he would be concerned about a price run up. He buys extremely large blocks at negotiated prices.
Click to expand...


that may be, but those negotiations are affected by open market prices until the deals are closed.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Picaro said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis John said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warren Buffett doesn’t see a shift in market direction, despite the stunning victory of Donald Trump in the U.S. presidential election. And this prediction from the world’s most successful income investor came after he sharply criticized the Republican candidate for his economic policies.
> 
> “The stock market will be higher 10, 20 and 30 years from now and it would have been with Hillary [Clinton] and it will be with Trump,” Buffett said in an interview with CNN.
> 
> For Warren Buffett, Trump’s protectionist trade policies still pose a threat for U.S. growth, as the “Oracle of Omaha”r predicts both China and Mexico may retaliate if Trump pursues his trade agenda. Despite this warning, Buffett doesn’t see these policies “would cause a recession” in the U.S.
> 
> Thats a breather for scared investors I guess.
> 
> Any Views Anyone??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buffet is a true Capitalist even though he claims to  supportthe Democrats ideas.
> Consider this-
> Buffet bought $5 billion worth of Bank of America in 2011. It's worth over $13 billion today when you add the $300 million yearly dividend.
> View attachment 100159
> 
> So The Oracle of Omaha has made Billions while 10s of thousand have lost their job at BoA-
> View attachment 100160
> 
> You love this guy liberals? He made over $8 billion while over 50,000 lost their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Buffet also brought all of his Bank of America shares at a discount to the market. Banks are complicated investments. It was the first time he's ever invested in banking stocks in his career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read somewhere he was recently dumping bank stocks. Don't recall if it was from all his bank stock or just certain ones. He probably does both at the same time, just to keep people guessing about what he wants to do so they don't drive up prices of what he really wants to buy or crash stocks he wants to get rid of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Buffet
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis John said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warren Buffett doesn’t see a shift in market direction, despite the stunning victory of Donald Trump in the U.S. presidential election. And this prediction from the world’s most successful income investor came after he sharply criticized the Republican candidate for his economic policies.
> 
> “The stock market will be higher 10, 20 and 30 years from now and it would have been with Hillary [Clinton] and it will be with Trump,” Buffett said in an interview with CNN.
> 
> For Warren Buffett, Trump’s protectionist trade policies still pose a threat for U.S. growth, as the “Oracle of Omaha”r predicts both China and Mexico may retaliate if Trump pursues his trade agenda. Despite this warning, Buffett doesn’t see these policies “would cause a recession” in the U.S.
> 
> Thats a breather for scared investors I guess.
> 
> Any Views Anyone??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Buffet is a true Capitalist even though he claims to  supportthe Democrats ideas.
> Consider this-
> Buffet bought $5 billion worth of Bank of America in 2011. It's worth over $13 billion today when you add the $300 million yearly dividend.
> View attachment 100159
> 
> So The Oracle of Omaha has made Billions while 10s of thousand have lost their job at BoA-
> View attachment 100160
> 
> You love this guy liberals? He made over $8 billion while over 50,000 lost their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Buffet also brought all of his Bank of America shares at a discount to the market. Banks are complicated investments. It was the first time he's ever invested in banking stocks in his career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read somewhere he was recently dumping bank stocks. Don't recall if it was from all his bank stock or just certain ones. He probably does both at the same time, just to keep people guessing about what he wants to do so they don't drive up prices of what he really wants to buy or crash stocks he wants to get rid of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Buffet does not make money on stocks by buying them on the open market like you or I do, so it's unlikely he would be concerned about a price run up. He buys extremely large blocks at negotiated prices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that may be, but those negotiations are affected by open market prices until the deals are closed.
Click to expand...


Sorry, you're wrong. Read about how he bought BOA, or some of his other   Billion dollar plus buys. Buffet tells them what he thinks it's worth, and doesn't give a shit what you or I would pay for it. Now the sell side is a different story. He doesn't sell much, but he is more subject to the trading value when he does.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Alexis John said:


> Warren Buffett doesn’t see a shift in market direction, despite the stunning victory of Donald Trump in the U.S. presidential election. And this prediction from the world’s most successful income investor came after he sharply criticized the Republican candidate for his economic policies.
> 
> “The stock market will be higher 10, 20 and 30 years from now and it would have been with Hillary [Clinton] and it will be with Trump,” Buffett said in an interview with CNN.
> 
> For Warren Buffett, Trump’s protectionist trade policies still pose a threat for U.S. growth, as the “Oracle of Omaha”r predicts both China and Mexico may retaliate if Trump pursues his trade agenda. Despite this warning, Buffett doesn’t see these policies “would cause a recession” in the U.S.
> 
> Thats a breather for scared investors I guess.
> 
> Any Views Anyone??



/----- Buffett gets a pass from the left because he says we need tax hikes. Most of his income is sheltered so it doesn't affect him as it does the middle class. Same thing for Bill Gates.


----------



## Picaro

BuckToothMoron said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buffet is a true Capitalist even though he claims to  supportthe Democrats ideas.
> Consider this-
> Buffet bought $5 billion worth of Bank of America in 2011. It's worth over $13 billion today when you add the $300 million yearly dividend.
> View attachment 100159
> 
> So The Oracle of Omaha has made Billions while 10s of thousand have lost their job at BoA-
> View attachment 100160
> 
> You love this guy liberals? He made over $8 billion while over 50,000 lost their jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buffet also brought all of his Bank of America shares at a discount to the market. Banks are complicated investments. It was the first time he's ever invested in banking stocks in his career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read somewhere he was recently dumping bank stocks. Don't recall if it was from all his bank stock or just certain ones. He probably does both at the same time, just to keep people guessing about what he wants to do so they don't drive up prices of what he really wants to buy or crash stocks he wants to get rid of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Buffet
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buffet is a true Capitalist even though he claims to  supportthe Democrats ideas.
> Consider this-
> Buffet bought $5 billion worth of Bank of America in 2011. It's worth over $13 billion today when you add the $300 million yearly dividend.
> View attachment 100159
> 
> So The Oracle of Omaha has made Billions while 10s of thousand have lost their job at BoA-
> View attachment 100160
> 
> You love this guy liberals? He made over $8 billion while over 50,000 lost their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Buffet also brought all of his Bank of America shares at a discount to the market. Banks are complicated investments. It was the first time he's ever invested in banking stocks in his career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read somewhere he was recently dumping bank stocks. Don't recall if it was from all his bank stock or just certain ones. He probably does both at the same time, just to keep people guessing about what he wants to do so they don't drive up prices of what he really wants to buy or crash stocks he wants to get rid of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Buffet does not make money on stocks by buying them on the open market like you or I do, so it's unlikely he would be concerned about a price run up. He buys extremely large blocks at negotiated prices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that may be, but those negotiations are affected by open market prices until the deals are closed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, you're wrong. Read about how he bought BOA, or some of his other   Billion dollar plus buys. Buffet tells them what he thinks it's worth, and doesn't give a shit what you or I would pay for it. Now the sell side is a different story. He doesn't sell much, but he is more subject to the trading value when he does.
Click to expand...


Some corps are almost entirely institutionally owned, some aren't, so no I'm not 'wrong'. There was more to the BoA deal. If they're listed publicly, he has to comply with the SEC regs and file like everybody else. If they're a private company, they can do whatever they want.

As for firing people, yes, Buffet brags about that all the time. The Democrats and their media hacks like to portray him as some sort of friendly kind old Grampa spinning out  homilies but he's just another sociopath like all the rest; he has PR people like the Silly Con Valley pirates and labor racketeers all do.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Picaro said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buffet also brought all of his Bank of America shares at a discount to the market. Banks are complicated investments. It was the first time he's ever invested in banking stocks in his career.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read somewhere he was recently dumping bank stocks. Don't recall if it was from all his bank stock or just certain ones. He probably does both at the same time, just to keep people guessing about what he wants to do so they don't drive up prices of what he really wants to buy or crash stocks he wants to get rid of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Buffet
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buffet also brought all of his Bank of America shares at a discount to the market. Banks are complicated investments. It was the first time he's ever invested in banking stocks in his career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read somewhere he was recently dumping bank stocks. Don't recall if it was from all his bank stock or just certain ones. He probably does both at the same time, just to keep people guessing about what he wants to do so they don't drive up prices of what he really wants to buy or crash stocks he wants to get rid of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Buffet does not make money on stocks by buying them on the open market like you or I do, so it's unlikely he would be concerned about a price run up. He buys extremely large blocks at negotiated prices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that may be, but those negotiations are affected by open market prices until the deals are closed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, you're wrong. Read about how he bought BOA, or some of his other   Billion dollar plus buys. Buffet tells them what he thinks it's worth, and doesn't give a shit what you or I would pay for it. Now the sell side is a different story. He doesn't sell much, but he is more subject to the trading value when he does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some corps are almost entirely institutionally owned, some aren't, so no I'm not 'wrong'. There was more to the BoA deal. If they're listed publicly, he has to comply with the SEC regs and file like everybody else. If they're a private company, they can do whatever they want.
> 
> As for firing people, yes, Buffet brags about that all the time. The Democrats and their media hacks like to portray him as some sort of friendly kind old Grampa spinning out  homilies but he's just another sociopath like all the rest; he has PR people like the Silly Con Valley pirates and labor racketeers all do.
Click to expand...


So you agree, there is more to the deals than the listed stock price. In fact the listed stock price has little if anything to do with the deals he does.


----------



## Picaro

BuckToothMoron said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read somewhere he was recently dumping bank stocks. Don't recall if it was from all his bank stock or just certain ones. He probably does both at the same time, just to keep people guessing about what he wants to do so they don't drive up prices of what he really wants to buy or crash stocks he wants to get rid of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buffet
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read somewhere he was recently dumping bank stocks. Don't recall if it was from all his bank stock or just certain ones. He probably does both at the same time, just to keep people guessing about what he wants to do so they don't drive up prices of what he really wants to buy or crash stocks he wants to get rid of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Buffet does not make money on stocks by buying them on the open market like you or I do, so it's unlikely he would be concerned about a price run up. He buys extremely large blocks at negotiated prices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that may be, but those negotiations are affected by open market prices until the deals are closed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, you're wrong. Read about how he bought BOA, or some of his other   Billion dollar plus buys. Buffet tells them what he thinks it's worth, and doesn't give a shit what you or I would pay for it. Now the sell side is a different story. He doesn't sell much, but he is more subject to the trading value when he does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some corps are almost entirely institutionally owned, some aren't, so no I'm not 'wrong'. There was more to the BoA deal. If they're listed publicly, he has to comply with the SEC regs and file like everybody else. If they're a private company, they can do whatever they want.
> 
> As for firing people, yes, Buffet brags about that all the time. The Democrats and their media hacks like to portray him as some sort of friendly kind old Grampa spinning out  homilies but he's just another sociopath like all the rest; he has PR people like the Silly Con Valley pirates and labor racketeers all do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you agree, there is more to the deals than the listed stock price. In fact the listed stock price has little if anything to do with the deals he does.
Click to expand...


I agree that the market price effects what he pays for publicly traded stocks, yes. You seem to think somebody is going to sell it to him cheaper than what they get selling it or something, which of course makes no sense. They would face years of lawsuits from minority stockholders for artificially manipulating prices of publicly traded securities, for one.


----------



## Picaro

Meister said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone once said: 'There's nothing rational about stocks. It's all about insider trading and data manipulation for the wolves and emotional decisions by the sheep.'
> 
> 
> 
> Then you need to invest in a savings account from your bank.  I feel much different and have done nicely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it's amazing; hardly anybody on the innernetz ever loses money in the markets; who needs Buffet when we have all these market geniuses on these message boards? Their trading records are 100% right all the time, while Buffet loses money occasionally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much??????   I said I have done nicely.  But, carry on with your with your pathetic mantra, sonny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, everybody on the innernetz claims they're 'doing great'. I invest in real equities, not lottery tickets, so I do better than nice. I'm more interested in preserving what I already have and keeping up with real inflation, as opposed to the junk numbers the Fed and Treasury put out; for that you need to watch the JApanese and Singapore markets, as they use their own far more realistic methods to calculate U.S. inflation. If I see anything worth gambling on in the markets, I look to see if anybody is writing options on it and how much they are first; if there aren't any I don't bother. Election years are the best times, and I haven't seen a decent buy on stocks since Bush vs Gore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So stocks weren't a good buy when we were coming out of the recession?  I see....
> There are a lot of stocks that can be good buys if you do your due diligence.
> My goals are being met with my investments that I have.  Just sayin......
Click to expand...


'Due diligence' is of course impossible for anybody who isn't an insider and audits the company itself, so no, you don't do squat but chase rumors and place bets.


----------



## Picaro

Picaro said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buffet
> Buffet does not make money on stocks by buying them on the open market like you or I do, so it's unlikely he would be concerned about a price run up. He buys extremely large blocks at negotiated prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that may be, but those negotiations are affected by open market prices until the deals are closed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, you're wrong. Read about how he bought BOA, or some of his other   Billion dollar plus buys. Buffet tells them what he thinks it's worth, and doesn't give a shit what you or I would pay for it. Now the sell side is a different story. He doesn't sell much, but he is more subject to the trading value when he does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some corps are almost entirely institutionally owned, some aren't, so no I'm not 'wrong'. There was more to the BoA deal. If they're listed publicly, he has to comply with the SEC regs and file like everybody else. If they're a private company, they can do whatever they want.
> 
> As for firing people, yes, Buffet brags about that all the time. The Democrats and their media hacks like to portray him as some sort of friendly kind old Grampa spinning out  homilies but he's just another sociopath like all the rest; he has PR people like the Silly Con Valley pirates and labor racketeers all do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you agree, there is more to the deals than the listed stock price. In fact the listed stock price has little if anything to do with the deals he does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that the market price effects what he pays for publicly traded stocks, yes. You seem to think somebody is going to sell it to him cheaper than what they get selling it or something, which of course makes no sense. They would face years of lawsuits from minority stockholders for artificially manipulating prices of publicly traded securities, for one.
Click to expand...


And, he bought options, for the preferred, and didn't get any 'private special deal' on common; it was part of the Fed arranged bailouts back in 2011. He doesn't 'own' BoA.

https://seekingalpha.com/article/4050956-warren-buffett-loves-bank-america

One of the reasons it's now a'good buy' is the coming repeal of Dodd-Frank, and a lot of the swindling is again going to be legal. Yay!


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Picaro said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buffet
> Buffet does not make money on stocks by buying them on the open market like you or I do, so it's unlikely he would be concerned about a price run up. He buys extremely large blocks at negotiated prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that may be, but those negotiations are affected by open market prices until the deals are closed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, you're wrong. Read about how he bought BOA, or some of his other   Billion dollar plus buys. Buffet tells them what he thinks it's worth, and doesn't give a shit what you or I would pay for it. Now the sell side is a different story. He doesn't sell much, but he is more subject to the trading value when he does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some corps are almost entirely institutionally owned, some aren't, so no I'm not 'wrong'. There was more to the BoA deal. If they're listed publicly, he has to comply with the SEC regs and file like everybody else. If they're a private company, they can do whatever they want.
> 
> As for firing people, yes, Buffet brags about that all the time. The Democrats and their media hacks like to portray him as some sort of friendly kind old Grampa spinning out  homilies but he's just another sociopath like all the rest; he has PR people like the Silly Con Valley pirates and labor racketeers all do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you agree, there is more to the deals than the listed stock price. In fact the listed stock price has little if anything to do with the deals he does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that the market price effects what he pays for publicly traded stocks, yes. You seem to think somebody is going to sell it to him cheaper than what they get selling it or something, which of course makes no sense. They would face years of lawsuits from minority stockholders for artificially manipulating prices of publicly traded securities, for one.
Click to expand...


The day Buffet invested in BOA the market share price was over $8 per share. Buffet got warrants to buy 700 million shares at just over $7 per share. How lawsuits were filed by minority share holders? ZERO. The fact is minority holders were thrilled that BOA had Buffet in their corner. Try again.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Picaro said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> that may be, but those negotiations are affected by open market prices until the deals are closed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, you're wrong. Read about how he bought BOA, or some of his other   Billion dollar plus buys. Buffet tells them what he thinks it's worth, and doesn't give a shit what you or I would pay for it. Now the sell side is a different story. He doesn't sell much, but he is more subject to the trading value when he does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some corps are almost entirely institutionally owned, some aren't, so no I'm not 'wrong'. There was more to the BoA deal. If they're listed publicly, he has to comply with the SEC regs and file like everybody else. If they're a private company, they can do whatever they want.
> 
> As for firing people, yes, Buffet brags about that all the time. The Democrats and their media hacks like to portray him as some sort of friendly kind old Grampa spinning out  homilies but he's just another sociopath like all the rest; he has PR people like the Silly Con Valley pirates and labor racketeers all do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you agree, there is more to the deals than the listed stock price. In fact the listed stock price has little if anything to do with the deals he does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that the market price effects what he pays for publicly traded stocks, yes. You seem to think somebody is going to sell it to him cheaper than what they get selling it or something, which of course makes no sense. They would face years of lawsuits from minority stockholders for artificially manipulating prices of publicly traded securities, for one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And, he bought options, for the preferred, and didn't get any 'private special deal' on common; it was part of the Fed arranged bailouts back in 2011. He doesn't 'own' BoA.
> 
> https://seekingalpha.com/article/4050956-warren-buffett-loves-bank-america
> 
> One of the reasons it's now a'good buy' is the coming repeal of Dodd-Frank, and a lot of the swindling is again going to be legal. Yay!
Click to expand...


Nope, he invested $5 Billion and got preferred shares paying him $300 mil a year in dividends plus option to buy 7 million common at at discount of over a dollar to the share price.


----------



## Muhammed

Trump said the stock market is in a "big, huge, ugly, bubble" and it's going to crash.

And of course the nitwit democrats here will blame the messenger when it happens.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Muhammed said:


> Trump said the stock market is in a "big, huge, ugly, bubble" and it's going to crash.
> 
> And of course the nitwit democrats here will blame the messenger when it happens.



To be fair, he said it was a bubble before he was elected. After the election he applauded the market at an all time high. I'm a conservative, not a Republican, which means I don't have to defend the guy because I'm in his party. He flops like a fish on a lot of things.

In his first network interview from the White House on Wednesday, Trump discussed success in his first week in office, including Dow 20K. “The first time in history. I’m very proud of that. Now we have to go up, up, up,” Trump told ABC News.
Trump and his team want credit for stock market gains


----------



## Meister

Picaro said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you need to invest in a savings account from your bank.  I feel much different and have done nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's amazing; hardly anybody on the innernetz ever loses money in the markets; who needs Buffet when we have all these market geniuses on these message boards? Their trading records are 100% right all the time, while Buffet loses money occasionally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much??????   I said I have done nicely.  But, carry on with your with your pathetic mantra, sonny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, everybody on the innernetz claims they're 'doing great'. I invest in real equities, not lottery tickets, so I do better than nice. I'm more interested in preserving what I already have and keeping up with real inflation, as opposed to the junk numbers the Fed and Treasury put out; for that you need to watch the JApanese and Singapore markets, as they use their own far more realistic methods to calculate U.S. inflation. If I see anything worth gambling on in the markets, I look to see if anybody is writing options on it and how much they are first; if there aren't any I don't bother. Election years are the best times, and I haven't seen a decent buy on stocks since Bush vs Gore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So stocks weren't a good buy when we were coming out of the recession?  I see....
> There are a lot of stocks that can be good buys if you do your due diligence.
> My goals are being met with my investments that I have.  Just sayin......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'Due diligence' is of course impossible for anybody who isn't an insider and audits the company itself, so no, you don't do squat but chase rumors and place bets.
Click to expand...

You can make all the excuses you want, and like I said much earlier, put YOUR money in a savings account.  There it will be safe and you know exactly what your feeble return will be.  I see it a lot different, obviously.


----------



## Meister

Picaro said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I rarely look at stocks, no way to tell what they're really worth, and the stock market is no indicator of anything to do with the economy. I will gamble a little with options and futures once in a while, that's about it. I don't lie to myself about it being 'investing', and don't get why anybody would claim stick market betting is.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, investing is about safety of yield. What is usually called investing ain't.
> 
> If you are not talking about yield, you are not talking about investing you are talking about speculation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get 'yields' better than most of the 'geniuses' operating hedge funds by doing absolutely nothing at all re stock markets since the summer of 1999.
Click to expand...

Lol, you don't have to be a genius. I am not a genius and yet, the diversity I have in the market place has put me in a good position.  Dividends are your friend if you aren't greedy.


----------



## Picaro

Meister said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's amazing; hardly anybody on the innernetz ever loses money in the markets; who needs Buffet when we have all these market geniuses on these message boards? Their trading records are 100% right all the time, while Buffet loses money occasionally.
> 
> 
> 
> Project much??????   I said I have done nicely.  But, carry on with your with your pathetic mantra, sonny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, everybody on the innernetz claims they're 'doing great'. I invest in real equities, not lottery tickets, so I do better than nice. I'm more interested in preserving what I already have and keeping up with real inflation, as opposed to the junk numbers the Fed and Treasury put out; for that you need to watch the JApanese and Singapore markets, as they use their own far more realistic methods to calculate U.S. inflation. If I see anything worth gambling on in the markets, I look to see if anybody is writing options on it and how much they are first; if there aren't any I don't bother. Election years are the best times, and I haven't seen a decent buy on stocks since Bush vs Gore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So stocks weren't a good buy when we were coming out of the recession?  I see....
> There are a lot of stocks that can be good buys if you do your due diligence.
> My goals are being met with my investments that I have.  Just sayin......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'Due diligence' is of course impossible for anybody who isn't an insider and audits the company itself, so no, you don't do squat but chase rumors and place bets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can make all the excuses you want, and like I said much earlier, put YOUR money in a savings account.  There it will be safe and you know exactly what your feeble return will be.  I see it a lot different, obviously.
Click to expand...


Didn't tell anybody to put anything in a savings account. 

Why cite somebody if you aren't going to address what they said?


----------



## yiostheoy

no avatar ... to iggy list.


----------



## Meister

Picaro said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Project much??????   I said I have done nicely.  But, carry on with your with your pathetic mantra, sonny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, everybody on the innernetz claims they're 'doing great'. I invest in real equities, not lottery tickets, so I do better than nice. I'm more interested in preserving what I already have and keeping up with real inflation, as opposed to the junk numbers the Fed and Treasury put out; for that you need to watch the JApanese and Singapore markets, as they use their own far more realistic methods to calculate U.S. inflation. If I see anything worth gambling on in the markets, I look to see if anybody is writing options on it and how much they are first; if there aren't any I don't bother. Election years are the best times, and I haven't seen a decent buy on stocks since Bush vs Gore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So stocks weren't a good buy when we were coming out of the recession?  I see....
> There are a lot of stocks that can be good buys if you do your due diligence.
> My goals are being met with my investments that I have.  Just sayin......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'Due diligence' is of course impossible for anybody who isn't an insider and audits the company itself, so no, you don't do squat but chase rumors and place bets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can make all the excuses you want, and like I said much earlier, put YOUR money in a savings account.  There it will be safe and you know exactly what your feeble return will be.  I see it a lot different, obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't tell anybody to put anything in a savings account.
> 
> Why cite somebody if you aren't going to address what they said?
Click to expand...

My mistake, post 16 was made for 1%er.  You two are two peas from the same pod and I made a mistake.  But, it is good advice for you too.
I do my due diligence with the numbers and as a whole have done nicely.  Every quarter the information comes out on the company. As for cooking the numbers as you seem to suggest.....look what happened to Enron.
Get a savings account because it's obvious you don't have the stomach for the market.


----------



## debbiedowner

So how's that stock market working for you today?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

debbiedowner said:


> So how's that stock market working for you today?



Working great, up about 20% since the election.


----------



## Meister

debbiedowner said:


> So how's that stock market working for you today?


It's working well for me, I'm not a day trader. Like Toddsterpatriot stated, since the election I've done well. I've been doing well as a group since the 90's.


----------

